# Someone loose a boat..!?!



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...way-South-Brunswick-New-Jersey-432960553.html


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like someone had boat trailer problems,


----------



## Gail Peterson (Apr 16, 2017)

Trailer problems was my first thought also.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah no trailer? Someone took a lot of time blocking that boat up to leave it there.

I'm thinking it'll take minutes (not hours) to find who the owner is... and if it WAS a trailer problem, I imagine nobody is more upset than the owner. That's not what I'd call a "free" quality boat.

Just hope it wasn't stolen and left there.


----------



## Turnin Turtle (Jun 25, 2016)

Almost guaranteed the trailer failed and they went to have it fixed.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Follow up...

Mystery of Maraliya: 37-foot boat found abandoned on Route 1 | NJ.com


----------



## Turnin Turtle (Jun 25, 2016)

Truck driver hauling the boat and the tow truck driver are both I D 10 T award winners.
Sounds a bit more like the tow truck driver's fault... The guy hauling the boat can't make him tow with the load, but he should have called a different tow truck when the first said "drop the boat here."


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

People are putting large powerboats in all kinds of weird places in NJ lately.


----------



## oldlaxer1 (Mar 27, 2008)

chip said:


> People are putting large powerboats in all kinds of weird places in NJ lately.


Stone Harbor?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Abandoned for hours"
Looks like the nooze writer was using a "Big Word For The Day" calendar. I think the rest of us wouldn't call it "abandoned" if it was on blocks, obviously set down with care, even if that was overnight.
The truck driver apparently had no paper or pencil or tape to secure a note, and his cell phone battery was dead so he couldn't call the police, and he must have worked solo, or his spare truck was down for repairs, so he couldn't tell his partner to bring up the spare righ and he couldn't tell the cops he was leaving the boat for a few hours. That's all understandable, happens to all of us. (Uhuh.)
But whoever wrote the article...really...obviously not a journalism school graduate, because they all know Silly Season doesn't begin until August.

"Obstructing a shoulder". What is that, a $100 summons?


----------



## Turnin Turtle (Jun 25, 2016)

Well...

It is obvious that a journalism degree no longer requires: Ethics, Spelling, Research or Intelligence.

You only have to watch the news on TV to confirm that. You pick the station and what day.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

oldlaxer1 said:


> Stone Harbor?


Cedar Creek on Barnegat Bay.


----------

